# Elite status at resale prices!



## Mosescan (Jan 3, 2018)

I ran into an incredible deal this winter and wanted to pass it on to the members here as the I have enjoyed this board and gained some valuable info from the other members here.

My family and I have been visiting relatives in the UK and while we were here decided to visit the Scottish highlands and stayed at the Craigendarroch suites in Ballater Scotland. While there I purchased not 1, but 2 units from the Craigendarroch lodges. The HGVC there sells resales of their units for their owners. This means I purchased the units from HGVC and so qualify for elite status but only payed resale prices. 

I was able to purchase 2 x 9600 point units for 7950 GBP each. With the Hilton registration fees it worked out to about $14000 Cdn each. As per your Maintenance fee/point ratio chart this is one of the better units to own so it was a win/win all around. With my original 5000 pt unit if Vegas, this gives me elite plus status extremely cheap.

John the agent I used is more that happy to mail contracts out and complete at a distance. We actually purchased our second unit when back in England with family. There is a 15 day waiting period after the contract is signed and then you pay for the unit and within a couple of days, voila, the points are in your account.

The only difference that I can see is that by default I automatically get my assigned week in my unit in Scotland unless I call HGVC to tell them I want the points instead. I have already used my points to book a holiday in Hawaii!

I hope this helps someone.

Cheers.

V


----------



## hdins (Jan 3, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> I ran into an incredible deal this winter and wanted to pass it on to the members here as the I have enjoyed this board and gained some valuable info from the other members here.
> 
> My family and I have been visiting relatives in the UK and while we were here decided to visit the Scottish highlands and stayed at the Craigendarroch suites in Ballater Scotland. While there I purchased not 1, but 2 units from the Craigendarroch lodges. The HGVC there sells resales of their units for their owners. This means I purchased the units from HGVC and so qualify for elite status but only payed resale prices.
> 
> ...


 Will you please share John's contact information ?

Thanks


----------



## Sky313 (Jan 3, 2018)

What is the maintenance fee for your units?


----------



## ConejoRed (Jan 4, 2018)

I just paid $900 in Maintenance fees for my 2 bedroom lodge unit (7000 points). Some of the low fee rate is due to a currently favorable exchange rate (it was even better last year).  I purchased it resale (but not through HGVC) and it has been great.  You do have to call and cancel the fixed week but it is easy to do and can be done well in advance (I have already cancelled my 2019 week and used the points for Hawaii as well).  It is a great resort and we stayed there in August 2016 the Suites section and it was a great unit.  Have not actually stayed in the Lodge unit yet.  It is not a deeded unit (holiday certificate with no use expiration) so it was an easy transfer as mentioned.


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 4, 2018)

John Pringle
Sales executive
+44 (0)13397 53454

Braemar Road, Ballater, Royal Deeside, Scotland, AB35 5XA

JPringle@hgvc.com

Maintenance fees are around 850 british pounds. There is only 1 three bedroom plus lodge that gets you 9600 points. The other 3 bedroom lodges are apparently smaller and only 8400 points with slightly lower maintenance fees.


----------



## ConejoRed (Jan 4, 2018)

For a apples to apples comparison, my 2 Bedroom Lodge maintenance fee was 642 british pounds (and converted to the USD amount above).


----------



## thare (Jan 5, 2018)

EY or EOY?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 5, 2018)

One thing to consider with Scotland or any foreign T/S is that you do have some currency risk when the fees are charged in the local currency.  

That has been working to advantage of those of us based in the US recently, but could change over the long term.


----------



## Blues (Jan 5, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> One thing to consider with Scotland or any foreign T/S is that you do have some currency risk when the fees are charged in the local currency.
> 
> That has been working to advantage of those of us based in the US recently, but could change over the long term.



True.  I love the MF on my Craigendarroch now, with the current exchange rate.  But when the British Pound was over $2, it was very painful.  Yikes!


----------



## night0wl (Jan 5, 2018)

Once you get Elite status, can it be taken away if you sell your direct from developer unit?  (seems like a Flip opportunity)


----------



## GT75 (Jan 5, 2018)

night0wl said:


> can it be taken away if you sell your direct from developer unit?



yes, per the rules (if you drop below elite point requirements).


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 5, 2018)

thare said:


> EY or EOY?


9600 points annually/EY



1Kflyerguy said:


> One thing to consider with Scotland or any foreign T/S is that you do have some currency risk when the fees are charged in the local currency.
> 
> That has been working to advantage of those of us based in the US recently, but could change over the long term.



I'm Canadian mate, I get screwed either way!


----------



## ConejoRed (Jan 5, 2018)

I own an annual week so the 642 GBP is for a EY... got a fairly good deal on it in 2015 for $3750 (7000 points) in 2015 though Diane Nadeau's website.  Yes it is subject to the whims of the exchange rate, but it's going to take a pretty big swing back to make this maintenance fee more than my Bay Club and MarBrisa weeks....


----------



## Sky313 (Jan 6, 2018)

In contemplation of buying more contracts, does anyone know if it is true that the max contracts can have per account is 4 before being charged an extra Club account fee.  I saw this on the 2018 maintenance fee list for someone with 5 Craigendarroch suite contracts being charged a club fee for their 5th contract which was separate.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 6, 2018)

From Mosescan:
"I'm Canadian mate, I get screwed either way!"

As Mosescan points out, and most of our American cousins forget, we Canadians always have to deal with exchange rate fluctuations.  Ever since Intrawest ceased affiliation with HGVC there are no Canadian properties available in the HGVC portfolio, other than via RCI (a pet peeve, by the way).  For many Canadians a timeshare can be a way to lock-in longer-term USD vacation costs, preferably at a time when the USD/CAD exchange rate is more favourable than currently.  We still have exposure to exchange rate fluctuations on the annual maintenance fees, but that varies over time.

The same would be true if purchasing UK or European-based HGVC properties, such as Craigendarroch.  For those of us that travel across the pond it gives us an alternative to US-based properties for vacations.  Now if HGVC would just start expanding into the Caribbean (as well as Canada), it would be a more perfect world!!!


----------



## GT75 (Jan 6, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Now if HGVC would just start expanding into the Caribbean (as well as Canada)



I would vote for that, both places would be great.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 6, 2018)

Sky313 said:


> In contemplation of buying more contracts, does anyone know if it is true that the max contracts can have per account is 4 before being charged an extra Club account fee.  I saw this on the 2018 maintenance fee list for someone with 5 Craigendarroch suite contracts being charged a club fee for their 5th contract which was separate.


I have more than 5 annual weeks and only pay one club fee.  You only pay one club fee for all the weeks you own.

Maybe that last week was titled differently? All mine are titled exactly the same.  
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 6, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I would vote for that, both places would be great.



I’ll take a Hilton Club in Montreal and another in Quebec City please.


----------



## DannyTS (May 11, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> I ran into an incredible deal this winter and wanted to pass it on to the members here as the I have enjoyed this board and gained some valuable info from the other members here.
> 
> My family and I have been visiting relatives in the UK and while we were here decided to visit the Scottish highlands and stayed at the Craigendarroch suites in Ballater Scotland. While there I purchased not 1, but 2 units from the Craigendarroch lodges. The HGVC there sells resales of their units for their owners. This means I purchased the units from HGVC and so qualify for elite status but only payed resale prices.
> 
> ...


What is the interval of time to call to deposit the week for HGVC points (the earliest and the latest)? Say that I buy a week now and the next check in date is August 18th 2018. Can the points still be used in 2018?


----------



## Mosescan (May 11, 2018)

You must convert to points before 31 days prior to the start of your week. You can convert as early as Jan 1 the year prior.


----------



## rdw95 (Jul 24, 2018)

Just as an FYI - there are also 2 locations in the states that do authorized HGVC resale with points counting toward elete (or what ever) status, and 1 more coming on line within the next 30 - 60 days (estimate).  I have all the paperwork at home, but am in the process of purchasing one.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 24, 2018)

rdw95 said:


> Just as an FYI - there are also 2 locations in the states that do authorized HGVC resale with points counting toward elete (or what ever) status, and 1 more coming on line within the next 30 - 60 days (estimate).  I have all the paperwork at home, but am in the process of purchasing one.



Don’t keep us in suspense! Which locations are they?


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 24, 2018)

Aren't the SW Florida affiliates authorized resale with points counting toward Elite status?


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 24, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> Aren't the SW Florida affiliates authorized resale with points counting toward Elite status?


I got my Elite status when purchasing Surf Club, but that was a few years ago.  Some on Facebook posted a few days ago that their resale from a SW Florida sales office didn't count toward Elite, but I am suspect of some of those posts since there are a few HGVC sales people in that group that constantly spread misinformation.  But who knows, the rules might have changed.

Kurt


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 24, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> I got my Elite status when purchasing Surf Club, but that was a few years ago.  Some on Facebook posted a few days ago that their resale from a SW Florida sales office didn't count toward Elite, but I am suspect of some of those posts since there are a few HGVC sales people in that group that constantly spread misinformation.  But who knows, the rules might have changed.
> 
> Kurt



Really, which Facebook group?


----------



## flexonguy (Jul 24, 2018)

rdw95 said:


> Just as an FYI - there are also 2 locations in the states that do authorized HGVC resale with points counting toward elete (or what ever) status, and 1 more coming on line within the next 30 - 60 days (estimate).  I have all the paperwork at home, but am in the process of purchasing one.


So how does it work?  If I already have 15,000 resale points and buy one more week do my resale points also count towards total Elite points or just the points purchased from the qualified reseller?


----------



## dayooper (Jul 24, 2018)

flexonguy said:


> So how does it work?  If I already have 15,000 resale points and buy one more week do my resale points also count towards total Elite points or just the points purchased from the qualified reseller?



I believe only those bought from HGVC resale count. Then again, if I am mistaken, it wouldn’t be the first time I’ve been wrong.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 24, 2018)

dayooper said:


> I believe only those bought from HGVC resale count. Then again, if I am mistaken, it wouldn’t be the first time I’ve been wrong.


No, you are correct.  Only points bought from a Hilton sales staff member count toward Elite, and previous outside resales will never count.  There seems to be some doubt whether or not at some locations if a resale week bought from the sales staff counts.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 24, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> Really, which Facebook group?


Hilton Grand Vacation Club Members.  I know of a very active person on that group recently getting booted because the HGVC sales members in that group were complaining about his posts regarding all the resale properties that are available and what the market for resales is really like.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Jul 24, 2018)

Is elite status all that? It really doesn’t look like it’s worth the added cost, in my opinion.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 24, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Is elite status all that? It really doesn’t look like it’s worth the added cost, in my opinion.


So I have Elite "by accident" (as I call it) since we got it by buying a resale week from the sales rep at the Surf Club, and our original week was grandfathered in because it was bought via an authorized reseller (that path is now closed).  Being Elite does have a few nice perks, but it is certainly nothing I would pay thousands extra for.  They list the perks on the web site, so you can decide for yourself if you wanted to pursue it.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Jul 24, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> So I have Elite "by accident" (as I call it) since we got it by buying a resale week from the sales rep at the Surf Club, and our original week was grandfathered in because it was bought via an authorized reseller (that path is now closed).  Being Elite does have a few nice perks, but it is certainly nothing I would pay thousands extra for.  They list the perks on the web site, so you can decide for yourself if you wanted to pursue it.
> 
> Kurt



I saw the perks, but thought I was missing something. If we didn’t buy resale, we wouldn’t be buying. We have to learn to use our first one before we go buying more.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 25, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Hilton Grand Vacation Club Members.  I know of a very active person on that group recently getting booted because the HGVC sales members in that group were complaining about his posts regarding all the resale properties that are available and what the market for resales is really like.
> 
> Kurt



I wondered what happened to the guy posting all the eBay listings. TBH most of them were high mf per point anyway.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 25, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Hilton Grand Vacation Club Members.  I know of a very active person on that group recently getting booted because the HGVC sales members in that group were complaining about his posts regarding all the resale properties that are available and what the market for resales is really like.
> 
> Kurt



I am in that group, but must have missed that excitement somehow..  The problem with FB groups is the moderators set sometimes arbitrary and people get bounced with little or no warning... 



SmithOp said:


> I wondered what happened to the guy posting all the eBay listings. TBH most of them were high mf per point anyway.
> 
> other than alerting people to the fact that resale is much cheaper, not sure posting all the eBay listings added much to the conversation...  resales are pretty easy to find, and I have the eBay app myself...  I agree a lot of the ads that were shared the ones with a super cheap asking price and poor point ratios
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 25, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am in that group, but must have missed that excitement somehow..  The problem with FB groups is the moderators set sometimes arbitrary and people get bounced with little or no warning...


You didn't miss anything that was posted in the group -- I PM'd him and he told me what happened.

Kurt


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 25, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am in that group, but must have missed that excitement somehow..  The problem with FB groups is the moderators set sometimes arbitrary and people get bounced with little or no warning...



Arbitrary is right, a few months ago one of the members got booted because she was advertising a B&B rental she wanted to start up, now she’s an admin, go figure...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 25, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> I got my Elite status when purchasing Surf Club, but that was a few years ago.  Some on Facebook posted a few days ago that their resale from a SW Florida sales office didn't count toward Elite, but I am suspect of some of those posts since there are a few HGVC sales people in that group that constantly spread misinformation.  But who knows, the rules might have changed.
> 
> Kurt


The rules may have changed or the people or positions may have changed.  We purchased 4 resales from an HGVC RESALE Associate in Southwest Florida many years ago and got Elite Status.  I don't think she is there anymore and the people who sell resales in that area may not longer be HGVC RESALE Associates.


----------



## rdw95 (Jul 30, 2018)

We are in the process of purchasing a resale property through HGVC in SW Florida.  We were referred to the selling agent through the HGV Corporate office. Because they are an authorized HGV reseller, they count toward Elete status, and this purchase will put us over the limit.  As we are in the middle of the transaction, I will keep everyone posted of the outcome.  There was some official paperwork in the transaction that listed these sales, along with Scotland as official HGV resales. As with all properties, the price was somewhat dependent on which week is purchased.  Our purchase price is right at one dollar per point.  It would have been more if we had purchased a spring week, but wanted a summer week which is great for us.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 31, 2018)

rdw95 said:


> We are in the process of purchasing a resale property through HGVC in SW Florida.  We were referred to the selling agent through the HGV Corporate office. Because they are an authorized HGV reseller, they count toward Elete status, and this purchase will put us over the limit.  As we are in the middle of the transaction, I will keep everyone posted of the outcome.  There was some official paperwork in the transaction that listed these sales, along with Scotland as official HGV resales. As with all properties, the price was somewhat dependent on which week is purchased.  Our purchase price is right at one dollar per point.  It would have been more if we had purchased a spring week, but wanted a summer week which is great for us.



That is great that you are able to make a purchase at a reasonable price to obtain Elite Status.  You mention you purchased a "Summer Week" for less than a "Spring Week" would be.  I am not familiar with the SW Florida Properties and their Seasons(Platinum or Gold).  I can understand you wanting a "Summer Week" to use for the family, however, the exchange value in the HGVC system goes by points and for instance a 2 BR Platinum is 7000 points while a 2 BR Gold is only 5000 points.  What point value was your purchase and what was the price and point value of the "Spring Week?


----------



## rdw95 (Jul 31, 2018)

That is great that you are able to make a purchase at a reasonable price to obtain Elite Status. You mention you purchased a "Summer Week" for less than a "Spring Week" would be. I am not familiar with the SW Florida Properties and their Seasons(Platinum or Gold). I can understand you wanting a "Summer Week" to use for the family, however, the exchange value in the HGVC system goes by points and for instance a 2 BR Platinum is 7000 points while a 2 BR Gold is only 5000 points. What point value was your purchase and what was the price and point value of the "Spring Week?

A spring week sold last year for 6 times what our summer week is costing us, for the exact same unit!  Our week is worth 5000 points, but we also plan on using it fairly often, as we can drive down from the Orlando area, which is easier than flying to other locations.


----------



## rdw95 (Jul 31, 2018)

.


----------



## rdw95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is great that you are able to make a purchase at a reasonable price to obtain Elite Status.  You mention you purchased a "Summer Week" for less than a "Spring Week" would be.  I am not familiar with the SW Florida Properties and their Seasons(Platinum or Gold).  I can understand you wanting a "Summer Week" to use for the family, however, the exchange value in the HGVC system goes by points and for instance a 2 BR Platinum is 7000 points while a 2 BR Gold is only 5000 points.  What point value was your purchase and what was the price and point value of the "Spring Week?



We were able to purchase a summer week with 5000 points, which works well for us.  The property has fixed weeks.  The EXACT same unit we will be getting except that it was a spring week sold last year for over 6 times what we are paying for our summer week.  Granted, we are getting an excellent deal.  We plan on also using it regularly, and as we all know, the SW Florida HGV properties are hard to get.  Another thing is that we can drive to it from Orlando, which is easier than flying.  We will be able to pack food for the week in a cooler and just "move in".  I looked at resale properties and when I found out that I could purchase through HGV resales at the same price point, and have the points count toward elete, it just made sense.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 1, 2018)

rdw95 said:


> We were able to purchase a summer week with 5000 points, which works well for us.  The property has fixed weeks.  The EXACT same unit we will be getting except that it was a spring week sold last year for over 6 times what we are paying for our summer week.  Granted, we are getting an excellent deal.  We plan on also using it regularly, and as we all know, the SW Florida HGV properties are hard to get.  Another thing is that we can drive to it from Orlando, which is easier than flying.  We will be able to pack food for the week in a cooler and just "move in".  I looked at resale properties and when I found out that I could purchase through HGV resales at the same price point, and have the points count toward elete, it just made sense.



As I said you made a great purchase and got just what you wanted.  Since you are in Orlando the seasonal difference between the 2 locations is insignificant.  Since we are in NY the difference is great and a summer week is useless to us, we value winter and early spring weeks.  You mentioned a spring week WAS 6 times the cost, what was the cost now?


----------



## rdw95 (Aug 28, 2018)

We purchased at Tortuga, and the contract is now listed on our HGV log-in page listed as New Contract.  It counts toward elete status.  One of the properties on Marco Island counts, and......they are opening up an official HGV resale office in Breckenridge very soon.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

Does anyone know eventual US tax implications for purchasing in Scotland?  Thank you!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Does anyone know eventual US tax implications for purchasing in Scotland?  Thank you!



I am not aware of any tax implications tied to owning in Scotland.  The biggest concern i would have is the potential for changes in currency exchange rate for my annual maintenance fee.  Right now the Scotland properties have a very favorable rate based partially on the Fx.  That could change.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> I ran into an incredible deal this winter and wanted to pass it on to the members here as the I have enjoyed this board and gained some valuable info from the other members here.
> 
> My family and I have been visiting relatives in the UK and while we were here decided to visit the Scottish highlands and stayed at the Craigendarroch suites in Ballater Scotland. While there I purchased not 1, but 2 units from the Craigendarroch lodges. The HGVC there sells resales of their units for their owners. This means I purchased the units from HGVC and so qualify for elite status but only payed resale prices.
> 
> ...




I see that you are mentioning the Craigendarroch LODGES and also the SUITES.  What is the difference? You purchased at the lodges then? I saw a review here as well:  https://www.dialanexchange.com/customer-reviews.aspx?resortId=710.  Do you agree with the comments?  Would love your feedback when it comes to the quality of the property, the service, cleanliness, is it "tired"?  Thanks so much!


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am not aware of any tax implications tied to owning in Scotland.  The biggest concern i would have is the potential for changes in currency exchange rate for my annual maintenance fee.  Right now the Scotland properties have a very favorable rate based partially on the Fx.  That could change.



I see.  Thank you.  Perhaps due to Brexit that may remain a non-issue for a good many years.  Fingers crossed.  I can't remember, but did you purchase the lodges or the suites.  Not sure what the difference is??

I assume you are in the USA.  Do you know what happens to one's ownership if a non-US property fails or is sold?  There must be some protection for HGVC owners, I imagine?


----------



## dayooper (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> I see.  Thank you.  Perhaps due to Brexit that may remain a non-issue for a good many years.  Fingers crossed.  I can't remember, but did you purchase the lodges or the suites.  Not sure what the difference is??
> 
> I assume you are in the USA.  Do you know what happens to one's ownership if a non-US property fails or is sold?  There must be some protection for HGVC owners, I imagine?



Not sure on non-US properties, but the only other two resorts that have left HGVC had their owners still part of the club. Club membership will leave once the present owners sell, but they have access to the club now. Craigendarroach is a certificate of holiday, so I'm not sure what rights members have, but my guess is they would have some sort of protection. HGVC has put a lot of money into the suites so I think those are pretty safe.



2travelinggoatz said:


> I see that you are mentioning the Craigendarroch LODGES and also the SUITES.  What is the difference? You purchased at the lodges then? I saw a review here as well:  https://www.dialanexchange.com/customer-reviews.aspx?resortId=710.  Do you agree with the comments?  Would love your feedback when it comes to the quality of the property, the service, cleanliness, is it "tired"?  Thanks so much!



I could be wrong here, but I believe that the suites are more like a hotel and the lodges are . . . lodges. It says on the club page that the suites were once an Victorian country house. Here is a site map of the property. My guess is that the Hotel on the map is the suites. I know the lodges are all different and some are more popular than others. Here is a list of some that are for sale (it's pretty old, so I think many of these have already been sold). It's good for seeing the differences between the lodges and what's more popular than others.

Good luck!


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Not sure on non-US properties, but the only other two resorts that have left HGVC had their owners still part of the club. Club membership will leave once the present owners sell, but they have access to the club now. Craigendarroach is a certificate of holiday, so I'm not sure what rights members have, but my guess is they would have some sort of protection. HGVC has put a lot of money into the suites so I think those are pretty safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for you all your input.  I really appreciate it. I should also research if Certificate of Holiday means I can use the entire HGVC system.  I think the original post had eluded to that.  Anyway, thanks again.  I will take a look at your links referenced above.


----------



## Sky313 (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Thank you for you all your input.  I really appreciate it. I should also research if Certificate of Holiday means I can use the entire HGVC system.  I think the original post had eluded to that.  Anyway, thanks again.  I will take a look at your links referenced above.


Yes you can have access to the entire HGVC system and RCI portal through HGVC. You have to register your week with HGVC which is optional. You can buy directly from the Resale office if you want the week to count towards elite status. Also Coylumbridge is usually less expensive than Craigendarroch in terms of purchase price and maintenance fees. Make sure to get a platinum week worth 7000pts or more.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 25, 2018)

Craigendarroch Lodges were built around 1986 and they have been part of HGVC for nearly 20 years.    As stated previously, this is a RTU ownership which makes it easier for US citizens to purchase.    These are also sold at fixed weeks but you can call HGVC (if you enroll) to convert the week to points.     This can be done anytime between January 1st of the previous year and up-to-31 days before the start of your week.

I don't see this affiliate pulling out of HGVC.    That is my take on the property.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Craigendarroch Lodges were built around 1986 and they have been part of HGVC for nearly 20 years.    As stated previously, this is a RTU ownership which makes it easier for US citizens to purchase.    These are also sold at fixed weeks but you can call HGVC (if you enroll) to convert the week to points.     This can be done anytime between January 1st of the previous year and up-to-31 days before the start of your week.
> 
> I don't see this affiliate pulling out of HGVC.    That is my take on the property.



Thank you, GT75.  Appreciate your input.  Waiting for the HGVC-Craigendarroch sales person to write back after which we will decide if we should purchase in Scottland or in the USA.  Hoping we will make a smart decision.  Gulp!


----------



## dayooper (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Thank you, GT75.  Appreciate your input.  Waiting for the HGVC-Craigendarroch sales person to write back after which we will decide if we should purchase in Scottland or in the USA.  Hoping we will make a smart decision.  Gulp!



What are you wanting to do with your purchase? Are you just looking for points or are you looking to go to a hard to reserve resort?


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

dayooper said:


> What are you wanting to do with your purchase? Are you just looking for points or are you looking to go to a hard to reserve resort?



Well, I think points.  However, our first actual trip may be Hilton Villamoura (Algarve, Portugal) or Hilton Conrad also in Algarve (next August 2019) or Craigendarroch.  A realtor recommended to buy anywhere, points to MF balance.  After much reading, research, etc. considering purchasing at the Craigendarroch, maybe Carlsbad, or some property in FL or LAS that would only be to get the points because not particularly interested in regularly vacationing in LAS or FL.  Any thoughts on how to decide?  Thank you!


----------



## dayooper (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Well, I think points.  However, our first actual trip may be Hilton Villamoura (Algarve, Portugal) or Hilton Conrad also in Algarve (next August 2019) or Craigendarroch.  A realtor recommended to buy anywhere, points to MF balance.  After much reading, research, etc. considering purchasing at the Craigendarroch, maybe Carlsbad, or some property in FL or LAS that would only be to get the points because not particularly interested in regularly vacationing in LAS or FL.  Any thoughts on how to decide?  Thank you!



If you are buying buying points to MF’s, Craigendartoach or Vegas would your best bet. Carlsbad has pretty high MF’s, but the buy in can be lower. It may have changed, but the enrollment fee at MarBrisa in Carlsbad used to be $999 for certain units. Neither Seapoint nor Palisades can be purchased resale, I believe. 

Here is a handy little spreadsheet @GT75 has made that gives the breakdown in points to MF’s. I may be biased, but a 2 bedroom platinum at The Flamingo falls in the sweet spot for US properties for buy in and MF’s per points. It has no ROFR and has MF’s that are just a bit higher than HGVC on the Boulevard in Vegas. Craigendarroach is still the best in MF’s and even buy in price, though.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 25, 2018)

dayooper said:


> If you are buying buying points to MF’s, Craigendartoach or Vegas would your best bet. Carlsbad has pretty high MF’s, but the buy in can be lower. It may have changed, but the enrollment fee at MarBrisa in Carlsbad used to be $999 for certain units. Neither Seapoint nor Palisades can be purchased resale, I believe.
> 
> Here is a handy little spreadsheet @GT75 has made that gives the breakdown in points to MF’s. I may be biased, but a 2 bedroom platinum at The Flamingo falls in the sweet spot for US properties for buy in and MF’s per points. It has no ROFR and has MF’s that are just a bit higher than HGVC on the Boulevard in Vegas. Craigendarroach is still the best in MF’s and even buy in price, though.



Thank you SO very much, dayooper!  Awesome feedback.  One last question, if you don't mind?  Why does the Flamingo not have ROFR?  Anything to worry about?  And why is that an advantage?  Closing time shorter?  Did I get that right?


----------



## Sky313 (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Well, I think points.  However, our first actual trip may be Hilton Villamoura (Algarve, Portugal) or Hilton Conrad also in Algarve (next August 2019) or Craigendarroch.  A realtor recommended to buy anywhere, points to MF balance.  After much reading, research, etc. considering purchasing at the Craigendarroch, maybe Carlsbad, or some property in FL or LAS that would only be to get the points because not particularly interested in regularly vacationing in LAS or FL.  Any thoughts on how to decide?  Thank you!


Please note that Vilamoura availability may be limited depending on how far out you want to book. Also Conrad or Hilton hotels are typically not worth the conversion rate when calculating based on maintenance and club fees (1:25) conversion rate.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Thank you SO very much, dayooper!  Awesome feedback.  One last question, if you don't mind?  Why does the Flamingo not have ROFR?  Anything to worry about?  And why is that an advantage?  Closing time shorter?  Did I get that right?



It was the first HGVC resort built and it wasn’t written into the deeds. They wrote the ROFR into the deeds in resorts built later. It really helps when you buy as you can purchase the timeshare at any price and HGVC can’t buy it back. I purchased my Flamingo 2 bedroom platinum for $4500. Normally, any 2 bedroom platinum would be bought back by HGVC at that price. Since there was no ROFR, I got a pretty good price. It also helps when you sell as purchasers know that any accepted offer will go through.

Many of the the affiliates and resorts built outside of HGVC don’t have it, including MarBrisa in Carlsbad.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 25, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Anything to worry about? And why is that an advantage?



It is an advantage because HGVC can not buy the unit underneath you.   It will automatically pass ROFR.



2travelinggoatz said:


> Closing time shorter? Did I get that right?



No, not really I believe.    It must still go through the same process.    You can hopefully buy it cheaper.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 26, 2018)

dayooper said:


> It was the first HGVC resort built and it wasn’t written into the deeds. They wrote the ROFR into the deeds in resorts built later. It really helps when you buy as you can purchase the timeshare at any price and HGVC can’t buy it back. I purchased my Flamingo 2 bedroom platinum for $4500. Normally, any 2 bedroom platinum would be bought back by HGVC at that price. Since there was no ROFR, I got a pretty good price. It also helps when you sell as purchasers know that any accepted offer will go through.
> 
> Many of the the affiliates and resorts built outside of HGVC don’t have it, including MarBrisa in Carlsbad.



So, you would not consider MarBrisa then, I gather ;-)
How in the world were you able to find a 2 bedr Platinum at the Flamingo for $4500?  I like your comment about the advantages when/if you sell.  

I got a realtor quote about Flamingo earlier this morning and it was $6500 for a 2 bedrm.  Not such a great deal compared to yours then.  Sigh.  Thanks again for your input!!


----------



## dayooper (Oct 26, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> So, you would not consider MarBrisa then, I gather ;-)
> How in the world were you able to find a 2 bedr Platinum at the Flamingo for $4500?  I like your comment about the advantages when/if you sell.
> 
> I got a realtor quote about Flamingo earlier this morning and it was $6500 for a 2 bedrm.  Not such a great deal compared to yours then.  Sigh.  Thanks again for your input!!



Since May, I have seen two for $4500, one for $4000 and one for $3900. You just have to be patient and keep looking. The two lowest priced ones were here on Tug’s marketplace! I found mine on Redweek and the the other I saw on the sold section on eBay. $6500 is not a bad deal and there may be some room for negotiation. Anything in Non-Trump Vegas (MF’s too high) that’s sold for around a dollar per point or less is a decent deal.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 26, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> I got a realtor quote about Flamingo earlier this morning and it was $6500 for a 2 bedrm. Not such a great deal compared to yours then.



I have always felt that this time of year is a great time to buy.     I always use the fact that MFs will be due on January 1st.    So, you can tell the realtor what you are willing to pay (because the seller might let it go because of MFs coming due soon).   Remember that the realtor works for both the selling and buyer in this case.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 26, 2018)

Good for buyers. Just know as a seller you will get lowball offers because buyers know there is no ROFR and are looking for a deal.

OTOH you didnt pay much so your loss is minimal.


----------



## bevans (Oct 26, 2018)

Always keep in mind opportunity lost when searching for the very best deal. I bought a Flamingo 7000 point this year for 6250 as I was going to Hawaii and have been consistently going through my points and borrowing. I saved at least $1500 for the two weeks spent there versus open season and higher hotel taxes versus points use ( around14.50 % for open season around 4% using points). If you look at renting a condo with kitchen or renting through booking.com for say Hawaii waiting to buy the best price can cost you. I now have a 7000 at Flamingo, a 7000 at Paradise, and 4800 at Flamingo all Platinum and it is still not enough as we are retired and like extended stays. Curt


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 26, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> So, you would not consider MarBrisa then, I gather ;-)
> How in the world were you able to find a 2 bedr Platinum at the Flamingo for $4500?  I like your comment about the advantages when/if you sell.
> 
> I got a realtor quote about Flamingo earlier this morning and it was $6500 for a 2 bedrm.  Not such a great deal compared to yours then.  Sigh.  Thanks again for your input!!



If you got a realtor quote then there is commission added, the seller won’t get $6500.  When you can deal direct with the seller a lower price can be found.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 26, 2018)

+1 I was looking for Flamingo deals on 7k pt units and there were no $4000 ish deals until recently. You may need to wait a while 

Frankly anything in Vegas at $1 a point or less plus closing costs is a good deal. Especially when you compare retail. This is splitting hairs.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 26, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Since May, I have seen two for $4500, one for $4000 and one for $3900. You just have to be patient and keep looking. The two lowest priced ones were here on Tug’s marketplace! I found mine on Redweek and the the other I saw on the sold section on eBay. $6500 is not a bad deal and there may be some room for negotiation. Anything in Non-Trump Vegas (MF’s too high) that’s sold for around a dollar per point or less is a decent deal.



Got it. Thank you!!


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 26, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I have always felt that this time of year is a great time to buy.     I always use the fact that MFs will be due on January 1st.    So, you can tell the realtor what you are willing to pay (because the selling my let it go because of MFs coming due soon).   Remember that the realtor works for both the selling and buyer in this case.



Interesting point!!  The realtor told me that it is a seller's market (same as regular real estate is behaving right now) so sellers have all the 'power' and are not willing to negotiate.  Not sure if that really does apply to TS.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 26, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Interesting point!!  The realtor told me that it is a seller's market (same as regular real estate is behaving right now) so sellers have all the 'power' and are not willing to negotiate.  Not sure if that really does apply to TS.



Personally i am not sure its every really a sellers market with timeshares.  There is always people looking to get out from their ownership and annual MF.  

Yes there are some units that are more desirable than others, and those may command a premium, but bargains do come up if your willing to wait.


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Oct 26, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> If you got a realtor quote then there is commission added, the seller won’t get $6500.  When you can deal direct with the seller a lower price can be found.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I was wondering where they added their commission.  Indeed, on the asking price.  Makes sense.  Thank you.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 26, 2018)

2travelinggoatz said:


> Interesting point!!  The realtor told me that it is a seller's market (same as regular real estate is behaving right now) so sellers have all the 'power' and are not willing to negotiate.  Not sure if that really does apply to TS.



Who is the broker you are working with?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 26, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> I got my Elite status when purchasing Surf Club, but that was a few years ago.  Some on Facebook posted a few days ago that their resale from a SW Florida sales office didn't count toward Elite, but I am suspect of some of those posts since there are a few HGVC sales people in that group that constantly spread misinformation.  But who knows, the rules might have changed.
> 
> Kurt



If I understand it correctly, it is NOT the resort that makes the resale purchase count toward Elite, it is if the resale transaction is made by an Authorized HGVC reseller.  Again if my understand is correct, even if I owned a 2 BR at Surf Club and wanted to sell it to a TUG member for say $10,000, it wouldn't count toward Elite for that member.  But if I offered it up for sale through an HGVC Authorized Reseller perhaps they would charge say $15000 and it would count toward Elite.


----------



## brp (Oct 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Frankly anything in Vegas at $1 a point or less plus closing costs is a good deal. Especially when you compare retail. This is splitting hairs.



I'll modify this to say that any *Platinum* week in Vegas at $1/point or less is a good deal. Not so much on Gold. I have two Vegas Gold weeks that I purchased before I really understood the distinction well enough on unit size versus MF. I got them for $3500 and $3000, so $0.70 and $0.67. In the end, I don't consider these good deals because of the point/MF ratio as compared to a 7000 point Platinum at the same MF, leading to a ratio almost 30% less.

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 26, 2018)

brp said:


> I'll modify this to say that any *Platinum* week in Vegas at $1/point or less is a good deal. Not so much on Gold. I have two Vegas Gold weeks that I purchased before I really understood the distinction well enough on unit size versus MF. I got them for $3500 and $3000, so $0.70 and $0.67. In the end, I don't consider these good deals because of the point/MF ratio as compared to a 7000 point Platinum at the same MF, leading to a ratio almost 30% less.
> 
> Cheers.



This. I would suggest buying a platinum 2 bedroom interval as your base to start out with and acquire more points if you need them.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 26, 2018)

+1 To summarize:

7k+ pt *Platinum *in Vegas (Blvd, Paradise, Elara, Flamingo) at $1 a pt or less plus closing costs is a good deal. You can sometimes find better but you have to be very patient in this economy.

Because life happens (medical, death, divorce) and the value is < $9k, sometimes families opt to sell for less because the value of waiting to get an extra $1 - 3k is not worth it.

Other sellers dont mind waiting it out.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 26, 2018)

I agree but I would also include MFs at < ~$0.15/point to your requirements.    Obviously the nearer to $0.1/point (or below) the better.

I would only suggest not using these guidelines if you are purchasing in hard to get location and plan to use the purchase > 50% of the time.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 29, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> If I understand it correctly, it is NOT the resort that makes the resale purchase count toward Elite, it is if the resale transaction is made by an Authorized HGVC reseller.  Again if my understand is correct, even if I owned a 2 BR at Surf Club and wanted to sell it to a TUG member for say $10,000, it wouldn't count toward Elite for that member.  But if I offered it up for sale through an HGVC Authorized Reseller perhaps they would charge say $15000 and it would count toward Elite.


Right, it definitely is who the resale transaction goes through that determines if it counts toward Elite.  When I was mentioning the SW Florida resales, I was referring to buying from the sales office at those locations and that those purchases counted toward Elite.  But some were questioning if that was still the case.  And there were some pretty good bargains -- weeks as low as $2K (Gold, but if you wanted Elite, a pretty cheap way to get there -- buy 3 Gold 5000 point weeks for $6K total and you are Elite).

Kurt


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 29, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Right, it definitely is who the resale transaction goes through that determines if it counts toward Elite.  When I was mentioning the SW Florida resales, I was referring to buying from the sales office at those locations and that those purchases counted toward Elite.  But some were questioning if that was still the case.  And there were some pretty good bargains -- weeks as low as $2K (Gold, but if you wanted Elite, a pretty cheap way to get there -- buy 3 Gold 5000 point weeks for $6K total and you are Elite).
> 
> Kurt



Wow, I didn't realize that HGVC Authorized Resales were that low.  Those are 2 BR so the maintenance must be pretty high.  I need 15,400 for Elite Premier I wonder how much a 2BR Platinum would be?  I would need 1 of those an 2-2 BR Gold for 17000 points.  The maintenance probably would be about 4K.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 29, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I agree but I would also include MFs at < ~$0.15/point to your requirements.    Obviously the nearer to $0.1/point (or below) the better.
> 
> I would only suggest not using these guidelines if you are purchasing in hard to get location and plan to use the purchase > 50% of the time.



+1 Specifically the guidelines do not apply to properties that you plan to visit > 50% of the time in:

NYC by Hilton Club
Oahu summer
Florida affiliate peak season
ski weeks in Breck and Park City
Portugal

(Have I forgotten any?)

Bottom line: You will need to pay more to own at the above properties to get reservations. If you only plan to visit once or twice as part of your bucket list it is possible to get reservations but you will need to book at midnight when the club reservation window opens. If you get a reservation, you will get the leftovers i.e. will not get the best view or desired room size.


----------



## rdw95 (Nov 5, 2018)

We purchased our summer week this summer through the resale agent at Tortuga.  Joanne was great.  We got a summer week for 5K.  It took 9 weeks for everything to show up on our dashboard.  This sale put us at 15,000 points.


----------



## Wgk101 (Nov 5, 2018)

I purchased a resale charter club 5000 points maintenance fees about $1100


----------



## GMan82 (Mar 8, 2019)

So I heard back from the Scotland official now. It is possible to get resale there for not expensive at all and have it count towards elite. 

I wonder how HGV allows it. He says that HGV has no control over the prices.


----------



## natarajanv (Mar 8, 2019)

GMan82 said:


> So I heard back from the Scotland official now. It is possible to get resale there for not expensive at all and have it count towards elite.
> 
> I wonder how HGV allows it. He says that HGV has no control over the prices.



I believe because it is an affiliate and has no ROFR


----------



## jdfun (Mar 16, 2020)

rdw95 said:


> We purchased our summer week this summer through the resale agent at Tortuga.  Joanne was great.  We got a summer week for 5K.  It took 9 weeks for everything to show up on our dashboard.  This sale put us at 15,000 points.


What is your MF for the 5K summer week? Can you please share the info of HGVC resale agent in Tortuga? Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 16, 2020)

jdfun said:


> What is your MF for the 5K summer week? Can you please share the info of HGVC resale agent in Tortuga? Thanks.



jdfun, thanks for participating in TUG. But you're reply is to a post from 2018.
You might get a better response by starting a new thread.
.


----------



## rdw95 (Mar 17, 2020)

Ours counted.  Call the Tortuga office and ask them for the Hilton resale agent.  She has changed from the previous agent, but she has an office within the Tortuga office.


----------

